# Does anyone else have a torbie?



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

My Aloo is a torbie. She has brown, orange, black, white, and cream patches with a tabby pattern. I am guessing she'd be considered a Mackerel Torbie?

I was wondering if anyone else has one. :2kitties


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Maybe it's just the picture, but she is such a subtle looking torbie! And her stripes are much more prominent than most I've seen, gorgeous! I don't have one, I have a classic Tux, but they are absolutely gorgeous! They're uncommon around here, so they tend not to stay in the shelter very long.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Hooray an excuse to dump pictures! 

I have a torbie. I love how striking her face is. It's like somebody drew a line down the middle of her face, her M is orange on one side and black on the other. 

What's funny is that when we went to the rescue, I had my heart set on taking home a Tuxie cat!

Oh well... pictures time! I tried to get the ones that showed her coat the best. When she's shaved she's actually spotty, so I guess she would be a ... broken mackerel torbie?




























A friend of mine said "Oh great, I _love_ cats that look like ratty old carpet." Rude!! >:I


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She is beautiful!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

JungliBillis, I've always thought your cats have great names but never got around to mentioning it.

I love Aloo's subtle darks, especially on her head. Do you ever find yourself wanting to wipe the dark color off her hind leg though?

And Io, wow. What a tail. The window photo shows her coat beautifully.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

I love Aloo's little white socks!



Jakiepoo said:


> Maybe it's just the picture, but she is such a subtle looking torbie! And her stripes are much more prominent than most I've seen, gorgeous! I don't have one, I have a classic Tux, but they are absolutely gorgeous! They're uncommon around here, so they tend not to stay in the shelter very long.


You can see on Aloo's back legs that she gets much darker. It's pretty subtle but I think really pretty! I also like the darker smudging around her nose. :cat3


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Jakiepoo said:


> Maybe it's just the picture, but she is such a subtle looking torbie! And her stripes are much more prominent than most I've seen, gorgeous! I don't have one, I have a classic Tux, but they are absolutely gorgeous! They're uncommon around here, so they tend not to stay in the shelter very long.


She is? I haven't seen too many other torbies, so I don't know what kind of pattern/color is the most common. I love Tux too! I bet they are popular because they didn't have any available when I went looking for adoptable kittens 



NebraskaCat said:


> JungliBillis, I've always thought your cats have great names but never got around to mentioning it.
> 
> I love Aloo's subtle darks, especially on her head. Do you ever find yourself wanting to wipe the dark color off her hind leg though?
> 
> And Io, wow. What a tail. The window photo shows her coat beautifully.


I know! That tail is juuuuust amazing! @[email protected] Io is super gorgeous.

Aloo does have subtle black spots, and they are pretty small. She does have a pretty big black patch on her front paw, and it makes her look a bit like she was playing with mud xD

Thank you for the compliments for my cats' names. They mean Potato and Cat, respectively 



Jacq said:


> I love Aloo's little white socks!
> 
> You can see on Aloo's back legs that she gets much darker. It's pretty subtle but I think really pretty! I also like the darker smudging around her nose. :cat3


I do love her white socks! She has a bit more black spots on the other side. Here is a pic that might show it better in the light...


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Whoah! That looks like a totally different cat. Haha.

Now THAT'S a torbie!



JungliBillis said:


> Aloo does have subtle black spots, and they are pretty small. She does have a pretty big black patch on her front paw, and it makes her look a bit like she was playing with mud xD


Io has one orange toe on 3 of her four feet. It might be my favourite part of her. I'll often go up and bug her (usually when she's sleeping lol) by poking it and going "Here's a little orange toesie! Leeetle oraaaannnnge tooooooeesiiiiieeeessss."

Cat people are weird :|


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Jacq said:


> Io has one orange toe on 3 of her four feet. It might be my favourite part of her. I'll often go up and bug her (usually when she's sleeping lol) by poking it and going "Here's a little orange toesie! Leeetle oraaaannnnge tooooooeesiiiiieeeessss."
> 
> Cat people are weird :|


ROFL you are too funny. Hey hey! don't generalize about cat people. I don't do or say those silly things to my cats! :crazy

Pfft orange toes. Not jealous at all! .......I wanna seeeeee! xD

I will upload a pic of Aloo's dirty paw (the one with black patch) once I go home tonight


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

OK JB you must be doing same thing as me - catching a little Cat Forum at work!!! ha ha I have to see what it going on during the day am I nosey or just hooked, this is way better than facebook!!

Debbie


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

camskyw said:


> OK JB you must be doing same thing as me - catching a little Cat Forum at work!!! ha ha I have to see what it going on during the day am I nosey or just hooked, this is way better than facebook!!
> 
> Debbie


Totally busted! I check out the forum when I'm taking a small break at work. Yes, most people look at Facebook, I believe... People walking by must think I'm really into cats, and they are right! Can't get enough of them, and want to see what other kitty people are up to! 

I think I'm gonna run to SB soon for a fancy coffee drink...Fridays can be so slow! :wolfie


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

JungliBillis said:


> Pfft orange toes. Not jealous at all! .......I wanna seeeeee! xD












leeeetle oraaaaannnnnnge tooooeeeessssiiiiieeeee

and then she :catsm


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Awwwwwwwww leeeeetle oooorannnge toooooooasieeeeeeee

*gasp*

I don't know what just got into me. That wasn't me! I was possessed!

Anyway, here are pics of my baby's dirty paws 
So funny how dark that patch is, compared to her other black patches.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Hah! Caught you! You can't escape the magic of toesies!

Ohmigosh that patch is REALLY dark. It's kind of funny that you can't see it in the other photos, but in the two you just posted it's like BAM.

It's really cute, though. I would give it kisses until I remembered where kitty feet go :|

(hint; it's the kitty toilet)


----------



## Risami (Nov 18, 2007)

this is melody my torbie she is a bobtail too  she looks like she has short legs too! she can't jump as high as my other


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Jacq said:


> Hah! Caught you! You can't escape the magic of toesies!
> 
> Ohmigosh that patch is REALLY dark. It's kind of funny that you can't see it in the other photos, but in the two you just posted it's like BAM.
> 
> ...


I know! It's really dark. Just that part and maybe tip of her tail. I kiss her toes anyway because she cleans it really well after going to her box. And I just can't resist itttt!!!! I kiss her cream colored toes and tell her how she is the cutest kitten in the universe.

...

I think you might be right about cat people being weird. :neutral:



Risami said:


> this is melody my torbie she is a bobtail too  she looks like she has short legs too! she can't jump as high as my other


Melody is beautiful! A bobtail torbie! Her patches are pretty big, like she is calico-ish. I love her orange sleeve and the little patch on her forehead. Torbies are awesome!!!


----------



## Risami (Nov 18, 2007)

she is actually half tortiesshell  as i was told


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

She passed away several years ago, but my Trixie was a Calico Torbie. She had the most beautiful silky soft fur.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Awwww Melody and Trixie are very cute! It's neat how torbies can have huge patches of white, or not. They must be one of the more diverse "colour groups." Patchwork cats! 

I like how Melody has both pink and black pawpads. That's really interesting and I'm not sure I've seen it before this thread. Io's pawpads are all a ruddy colour (and smell like litter. Don't be fooled but the cuteness, JB).

Trixie's dark smudge on her face is adorable. and I like how she has a big stripe down half her leg.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Awww Trixie! I like her HUGE white patch. Her tail looks just like Aloo's! 

Aloo has black paw pads too. And the bottom 2mm of her nose is pink! I guess the patch didn't cover it all the way.

Hahaha, Io's paws probably catch more litter smell with her long hair. My babies' paws don't smell like anything, and they are always clean. I don't wear shoes in the house, so the floor stays relatively clean


----------



## krystaabrams (Jun 23, 2013)

i also have one! her name is bella! i love their personalities.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Is Bella a torbi or a torti? She's cute regardless! 

In regards to personality... Ugh, Io is sassy, short-tempered, and spoilt. I love her dearly, but sometimes I wish she wasn't such a brat.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Ohh now I see. Bella is a tortie. A pretty dark colored one. Very pretty. I hear of those "Tortitudes", but I think it's a myth. Aloo is very mild mannered. 

Jacq,
Hate to break it to you, but Io is a brat because you spoil her rotten 
Am I right or am I right. Teehee.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

My Meatball is genetically a torbie!  Unfortunatelly you won't see the torbie pattern because her golden gene masked all the base colors. But she does have all the tortitude! :luv











This is a photo when she was 4 weeks. Notice the two red spots on her leg? Those are the evidence of her being a torbie!  They disappreared once she grew up though


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Awwww your Meatball is so fluffy and adorable! I see the colors got considerably lighter as she grew up. She has the white socks just like my girl!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Those are merely her summer coat. You gotta see what she looked like last winter :lol: And my home was a furry he** last few month when the shedding season started :/

And yep, golden cats change their color dramatically around 2-3 month old! So you can't really tell which kitty out of the litter will be golden until they are almost ready to go to their new home  This is what Meatball looks like around 8 weeks when I picked her. She looks not too different from her siblings.










And this is what I saw when I picked her up a month later. Almost made me wonder if the breeder switched my cat :lol:


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh my! What a difference in such short time . What breed is meatball? She has such an innocent look. I love soft, fluffy long haired kitties. But yeah there must be a lot of hair! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Ahhhh YingYing I love Meatball so much! More picture of her, please! More more! I think Meatball's a Siberian, isn't she? Is Metoo a Siberian as well?

Was Miss Hedgehog ever given a decent burial, or replacement? 

And, JB, Io is *not *spoiled! Well, maybe a little... But it's not MY fault she decided she was the boss.

Here's the little brat yesterday, being classy:








(my phone washes out colours so badly. ugh.)

ps I haven't been allowed to sit in that chair even once since I brought it home


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Uh...mhm...sure...Io is definitely...not....spoiled............

She is spoiled rotten!!! Look at her, sitting on your chair like royalty. I think she wants you to bring her some refreshments and snacks. Perhaps you can do a little dance for her entertainment as well 

Yingying's sig looks like the cats were asked what they would like to eat, and Meatball is saying "meatball" then metoo is saying "me too" xD They are soooo cute.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Everyone has such beautiful kitties.  

My Cosette is a torbie, but she looks mostly tabby. The things that give her away as a torbie are the mottling on one of her back feet (she has one caramel coloured toe), the subtle splotches of random orange underlying the tabby pattern on her back, and her overall orangeness in the areas where her stripes are less prominent.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah! Now I know what my sweet girl, Snickerdoodles, aka:Squeak and Ninja kitty is, I wasn't sure before...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

JungliBillis said:


> ROFL you are too funny. Hey hey! don't generalize about cat people. I don't do or say those silly things to my cats! :crazy
> 
> Pfft orange toes. Not jealous at all! .......I wanna seeeeee! xD
> 
> I will upload a pic of Aloo's dirty paw (the one with black patch) once I go home tonight


ROFL, remember Jacq is the same person who has her kitty wear a *hotdog* costume!! I mean, that screams crazy right there! I crack up every time I see her avatar!


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

dt8thd said:


> Everyone has such beautiful kitties.
> 
> My Cosette is a torbie, but she looks mostly tabby. The things that give her away as a torbie are the mottling on one of her back feet (she has one caramel coloured toe), the subtle splotches of random orange underlying the tabby pattern on her back, and her overall orangeness in the areas where her stripes are less prominent.


Your Cosette is not bad herself! 

She is beautiful! Look at those eyes...and boy can she pose! I wish I could photograph my cats like that. They just don't sit still! The only times I don't get blurry pics is when they are sleeping :|



7cats2dogs said:


> Yeah! Now I know what my sweet girl, Snickerdoodles, aka:Squeak and Ninja kitty is, I wasn't sure before...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeup! That's a torbie. And a pretty one! She looks like a really sweet girl. And fluffy! I want to grab her and bury my face in her fluffy belly ;-)



cat face said:


> ROFL, remember Jacq is the same person who has her kitty wear a *hotdog* costume!! I mean, that screams crazy right there! I crack up every time I see her avatar!


This is true. And I can't believe Io let her put it on!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Jacq said:


> Ahhhh YingYing I love Meatball so much! More picture of her, please! More more! I think Meatball's a Siberian, isn't she? Is Metoo a Siberian as well?
> 
> Was Miss Hedgehog ever given a decent burial, or replacement?


Miss Hedgehog had a... er... water burial (aka flushed down the toilet). And no there is no replacement for her! She holds a special place in my heart! (straight face)

Yep, Meatball is a Siberian, and Metoo is a Birman  Four more photos of Meatball when she was a kitten! Arrr, how I miss those time...

When she was 10 days old. Just opened her eyes.










This one is possibly around 3-4 weeks. I love her innocent eyes 










This one was taken the 2nd day when Metoo arrived. Metoo was immediately glued to Meatball, following her everywhere, whereas Meatball wanted to keep a cautious distance. Which, as you can see, wasn't very successful :lol:










And after 2 more days Meatball gave in. They became best buddy since then :luv


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

cat face said:


> ROFL, remember Jacq is the same person who has her kitty wear a *hotdog* costume!! I mean, that screams crazy right there! I crack up every time I see her avatar!


Yeah, that hotdog costume... I wonder how come Jacq is still alive. Io is such a softie!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

dt8thd said:


> Everyone has such beautiful kitties.
> 
> My Cosette is a torbie, but she looks mostly tabby. The things that give her away as a torbie are the mottling on one of her back feet (she has one caramel coloured toe), the subtle splotches of random orange underlying the tabby pattern on her back, and her overall orangeness in the areas where her stripes are less prominent.


 
I LOVE THOSE EYES!!!! Beautiful, beautiful color! :luv


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww meatball and metoo are soooooo cuuuuuute!!!

How can you even function with those adorable creatures around? I'd just sit all day and dreamily stare at their angelic faces.

And LOL at the pic of them on the sofa. Metoo is like "I love youuuu" and Meatball is like "ehhh who the heck are you"


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I am on cuteness overload right now from looking at this thread. The one of baby meatball just opening her eyes....my heart just melted. So adorable. They ALL are adorable, all the kitties on here. 

Jacq, the one of your cat in the window with the fluffy tail hanging down is just stunning!!! That is one gorgeous cat.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Here is Missy when she was out in the backyard (supervised of course) when she spotted a bird.

Miss Baby has the tortie attitude and runs the house. 

Molly was a beautiful tortie with a bob tail that was several inches long and off to the right which you can see in the second picture. She wasn't able to jump very high.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh whoa! Look at Missy with her fur! Goooorgeous. She looks so majestic against the green grass. It's like a page from a photography book. Miss baby has such pretty colors. Would she be considered a dilute tortie? I haven't seen too many cats with that color combination. And Molly! You can't even tell she has a bob tail because of her long hair. Do you go for long haired cats in particular? Or are they related?


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Miss Baby and Missy are sisters and yes, I think that Miss Baby is a dilute tortie. I have a picture of her laying on a red blanket and she looks so regal. Of course I couldn't find it!

I don't search out cats with long hair but they sure find me. My one short haired kitty tends to shed me than the others.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Ahhhh there are too many cute kitties on the last page.

I don't care if my heart explodes. I need MORE!

(you guys are soooo jealous you don't have tiny hot dog costumes. Pssst - it was on the clearance rack at Build-a-bear! You're welcome!)


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Leazie said:


> Here is Missy when she was out in the backyard (supervised of course) when she spotted a bird.
> 
> Miss Baby has the tortie attitude and runs the house.
> 
> Molly was a beautiful tortie with a bob tail that was several inches long and off to the right which you can see in the second picture. She wasn't able to jump very high.


That photo of Missy in backyard, just gorgeous :luv Missy looks so fluffy and alert! Aren't torbies the BEST? 
BTW, your backyard is really neat. Well maintained!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Jacq said:


> (you guys are soooo jealous you don't have tiny hot dog costumes. Pssst - it was on the clearance rack at Build-a-bear! You're welcome!)


Build-a-bear?! They sell hotdog costumes at Build-a-bear?! You put Io in a bear suit?! And she actually fits?! I'm speachless... Now I know which store to visit for Canada day!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

yingying said:


> That photo of Missy in backyard, just gorgeous :luv Missy looks so fluffy and alert! Aren't torbies the BEST?
> BTW, your backyard is really neat. Well maintained!


Missy thanks you for your compliment, and I thank you for your comment about my yard.


----------



## Manue (Jan 3, 2013)

So much cuteness!
I have a torbie too, though as you can see mine has quite a lot of white on her belly and feet. Her nose is pink with two tiny black spots and her toes are all pink with black spots. <3


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

My goodness she is cute and that belly is calling out for a rub.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

She is ADORABLE! Look at those eyes. Awww. I like how she has a lot of white on her. I have learned that there is a pretty good variety of torbies out there. All very cool and beautiful


----------

